# New Moon Pokemon Mafia GAME OVER, Flower Doll the Mafia Darkrai Wins



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

Rules;

1) Out of thread communication IS allowed.

2) If you dont send in a night action for two nights in a row, You WILL get mod killed.

3) If your dead, you may still post here, just dont spam.

4) All days and nights are 12-24 hours, or more if there arent enough votes/ actions.

Begin!

*All role Pms are sent. If you didnt get a role, notify me.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Night Zero*

*So far, I only have 2 night actions. Guys, CONTRIBUTE!*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Night Zero*

Um, you need to change the phase. I never got a message saying the game had started. Plus I don't think I should be able to post at night.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Night Zero*

The townies awoke to a very startling action. Laying in the middle of the town was the body of *RK-9*, with five punches on his broken skull. It was quiet terrible that a townie had to die. But that's not where it ends. The body of *KMew* and *Mai *laid in a crater, aparently blown up. Right on the edge of the crater laid the body of *Seritinajii*, who probably got in the way of the explosion by accident.

*RK-9* is dead. He was innocent.
*KMew* is dead. He was innocent.
*Mai* is dead. She was innocent.
*Seritinajii* is dead. He was Mafia!

The townies now only had a handful of townies, but at least one mafia was dead...even by accident...

*Note, the dead ones being 1-4 is entirely by accident.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Helpful list of helpfulness:

Seri- Rash, Water Absorb
RK-9 - Brave, Intimidate
Mai - Quirky, Color Change
KMew- Brave, Light Metal
Phantom- Brave, Blaze
Ya ok- Hasty, Wonder Guard
Zackrai- Jolly, Moxie
Flower Doll- Quiet, Anger Point
Glace - Quiet, Prankster
Kirby-Chan- Hasty, Pressure


Ok question is who used explosion? Is it possible a bomber, Seri, already blew themselves up? What ability would go with who? I'm thinking someone blew up and killed two others, or they were modkilled, that was never specified so I assume not. Maybe RK-9 blew up? And maybe the others are vig/regular mafia kill? Anyways we're one down, but that was a lot of death.

With ten players I think it's safe to assume there were around 3 mafia, meaning there are 2 left.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

here's a hint; there were no modkills, and i add more to the roles, to spice it up. =P. Modkills happen if no one sends in a night action for two night with out saying they dont want to use it.

Oh, and i' allowing dead people to post, however, they cannot put out too much info. (they all died on the first night, not like they know much)


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

(Thanks for the list, but isn't Glace Quirky instead of Quiet?)

Yeesh, four people on the first night.

It seemed to suggest Seri's death was accidental in some way, but I'm not sure how much we can rely upon the text (if not he could have been a bomber assuming there is one). KMew and Mai could have been lovers maybe since they both died at the same time?


----------



## Flora (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*



Ya ok said:


> KMew and Mai could have been lovers maybe since they both died at the same time?


That doesn't sound that accurate though; lovers are usually "one is killed and the other commits suicide," rather than both dying simultaneously, unless Rizadon does it differently.

It's more likely that Mai was a Hider and hid behind KMew, explaining why they both exploded.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I do it one is killed, other suicide way.


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

*...???!!!*

Anyway, I'm not lovers with KMew. Nor was I a hider!

I am/was a vigilante. Sort of disappointing that I died that quickly, but I do get one kill for the whole game because I didn't use it the first night. 

As for the mafia... I have a feeling the people with hasty are mafia. It's just a hunch, but rash and hasty are very similar attributes. And with two hasty and one rash... that's a pretty good mafia distribution, right? After all, water absorb isn't that mafia-ish.

So. If we want to lynch, go after Ya ok or Kirby-Chan first? This is just a hunch, so don't attack me. ^^; You can't kill me at all, though. Because I'm dead. 

xD


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

she's right. first off;

in my mafia games, to make it fair for people who didnt want to use night action and then died the next night, they are allowed one free action. (dead people know)

And dead people can contribute, however, cannot lynch, but can help. as long as its not spam


----------



## Phantom (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I read dead people... (Had to be said)

I still say some one blew up due to the flavor text. This might be helpful though, if the other two innocents post we can figure out what Seri was. Or Seri can just say, you know forgiveness and all that. I still say one was vanilla mafia kill, the other was a double.

Is it possible that Seri might have been mafia - aligned? He could be the one they chose to kill, and accidentally killed their own, I don't know, serial killer? As for voting for Kirby, I'd rather hear their side first since there are so few players every lynch must count.


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I was dead all al0ng...

I d0 believe that RK-9 died fr0m a vigilante kill 0ther than mine. I did n0t use my p0wer, but perhaps s0me0ne else did. Glace has the same nature as I, s0 it is quite p0ssible that that they have 0btained a much similar r0le t0 the 0ne I have. In any case, I have many guesses t0 the r0les 0f 0thers. C0pying Phant0m's list, I will show them t0 y0u:

Seri: Rash, Water Absorb (Mafia)
RK-9: Brave, Intimidate (Inn0cent, b0dyguard, unkn0wn)
Mai: Quirky, Color Change (Inn0cent, vigilante)
KMew: Brave, Light Metal (Inn0cent, unkn0wn)
Phant0m: Brave, Blaze ((Vigilante, unkn0wn))
Ya 0k: Hasty, Wonder Guard ((Mafia, bulletpr00f))
Zackrai: Jolly, Moxie ((unkn0wn))
Fl0wer D0ll: Quiet, Anger Point ((d0ct0r, serial killer, unkn0wn))
Glace: Quirky, Prankster ((Vigilante, unkn0wn))
Kirby-Chan: Hasty, Pressure ((Mafia))

In 0nly 0ne parentheses are the c0nfirmed r0les/alliances. I'm n0t entirely sure RK-9 is a b0dyguard, but the ability and nature fit well t0 me. If s0 it d0es n0t appear he was pr0tecting any0ne, th0ugh. 

I did n0t mean t0 g0 lynching them immediately. All I intended was t0 v0ice my c0ncerns.

I d0 n0t believe we sh0uld listen t0 what Seritinajii says. He is still aligned with the mafia and will win with them if they prevail. H0wever, we sh0uld n0t dismiss what he says either. S0 d0 n0t c0unt 0ut what he says as a lie if he d0es decide to speak up. He might say it just s0 we will dismiss the 0pti0n 0f it being true, such as calling s0me0ne mafia wh0 actually is mafia. 

I ap0l0gize f0r typing like this. As with Phant0m, the j0ke was irresistable. If I played j0kes, which I d0 n0t. They are 0kay, but n0t helpful f0r discussi0n 0r f0r discerning wh0 the mafia are.

It w0uld have been much w0rse if I typed in red.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

uMMM, i THINK, i'M ALLOWED TO POST, aCCORDING TO rIZADON, aS A GHOST,

wOW, tHAT RHYMED, uHMM,

Anyway, I'm dead. What a tragedy. Good luck mafia!


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I don't know how much we can actually rely upon abilities and natures when determining who is mafia or not. I wouldn't have expected someone with a Quirky nature and the Color Change ability to have a vigilante role.

This and because I know that I'm not mafia, although I don't know how much my own claim really matters without some sort of inspecting role to back me up. In fact, I don't think my nature really had any influence whatsoever.

It could possibly be a mix: some roles/alignments are chosen based on nature, others on ability. Or it could be based upon the Pokemon that people received.


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

god DAMN ITTTT

I was bodygaurd, not even having time to use crap D:


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Well I wouldn't know WHAT to rely on when guessing pokemon, because I requested Jolly with Moxie, and then got a pokemon that doesn't even _get_ Moxie, DW or otherwise. When I asked Riza about it, she told me "I took the ability you requested and chose a pokemon that looks like it could have it." So, don't even rely on ability to guess. I wouldn't be too keen on keeping with nature too much, either.


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

My assumpti0n was c0rrect? 0_0

I h0pe y0u d0 n0t mind me c0ntinuing this. I very much enj0y this quirk.

H0wever, Ya 0k, I d0 believe that the r0les are predictable en0ugh due t0 my c0rrect guess at RK-9's r0le. I w0uld appreciate it if y0u w0uld r0leclaim, because if I c0ntinue t0 be right then y0u might be mafia.

T0 Chief Zackrai: I d0 believe that nature is a m0re reliable 0pti0n t0 use when determining r0les. Y0u see, a pers0n's p0kemon d0es n0t always influence their pers0nality. After all, they are individuals and their species d0es n0t aut0matically determine their pers0nality. And while I fear I'm delving t00 deep int0 the game mechanics, natures indicate what they actually are instead 0f the ability they are b0rn with 0r the species they c0uldn't ch00se. Theref0re, natures are likely a better way t0 determine r0les.


----------



## Flora (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

The way I see it, nature has more to do with adding extra features to the roles than getting the role itself; my nature actually added a success clause to my role.


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I als0 acquired an added clause because 0f my nature (f0r s0me reas0n n0t having raised 0r l0wered stats means my kill has a f0rty percent chance 0f failing and my target als0 has a thirty-five percent chance t0 die the next day), but the nature is the 0nly way I can justify Seritinajii being mafia. After all, if y0u're rash then y0u might n0t exactly think things thr0ugh. And if y0u d0n't try t0 make peace, then y0u might try t0 seek revenge instead.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I don't think nature matters for what role you got. My nature has nothing to do with my role.


----------



## Flora (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*



Mai said:


> (f0r s0me reas0n n0t having raised 0r l0wered stats means my kill has a f0rty percent chance 0f failing and my target als0 has a thirty-five percent chance t0 die the next day)


It's more of a "meaning" thing than a stat-influenced thing. Your nature's quirky, so I assume Rizadon thought "unpredictable"


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I wound up as a healer.

This is why I don't think ability and nature are necessarily in line with people's roles and alignments. I didn't even get Shedinja as a Pokemon.


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Actually, my PM explicitly says because my stats aren't raised. I'm assuming we can qu0te r0le PMs in this game. If n0t, s0rry Rizad0n.



> You are a Kecleon, and your role is Vigilente.
> 
> You are stealthy, able to change your colors, however, you are quirky, and your stats arent raised. (See Serebii) However, thanks to your ability to hide and change to, well, anything, no one will see you as you target someone to kill, to help the innocents. However, since your stats are raised by your nature, there is a 40% chance that the target will stay alive, (if it wasnt a dormat alien) and there is a 35% chance that the target wil collapse to the ground on the next day. When you kill a target, all thats left in the scene are invisible scales.
> 
> You win if the Innocents eliminate all the Mafia.


EDIT: H0w are y0u a healer, Ya 0k? Als0, d0 y0u have any clauses due t0 y0ur nature?


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I'm not completely sure... ? The PM said something about having an aura.

Also, my PM never mentioned my nature or a clause outright, but it did say something about failing when attempting to heal the alien.

Would you like me to quote the PM?


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

That w0uld be helpful, yes. Failing when healing an alien is an 0dd clause, but I supp0se that's n0t that suspici0us.


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*



> You are a Gardevoir, and your role is Healer.
> 
> You have the magical ability to heal yourself from others attacks, and as such because of this you are able to use  your magic aura, to heal others as well. When you target someone, they will be healed. However, if you target a dormat alien, your attempt will be useless.
> 
> You win if the Innocents eliminate all Mafia.


Not quite sure how Gardevoir fits into anything, but okay. I guess the thing about the alien MIGHT have something to do with my Hasty nature?


----------



## Flora (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*



Ya ok said:


> Not quite sure how Gardevoir fits into anything, but okay. I guess the thing about the alien MIGHT have something to do with my Hasty nature?


I don't think that's a nature-related success clause, actually; since it specifically says dormant, I think it's saying it wouldn't matter because the Mafia wouldn't cause serious damage anyways, just alien activation.


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Gardev0ir with w0nder guard? 0_0

Rizad0n did say that y0u c0uld get a p0kem0n wh0 technically d0es n0t have y0ur ability. S0unds fine, I supp0se.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

First off, I pick pokemon that looks like it COULD have the ability, but doesnt. The only exception was kecleon, as i could not find another pokemon that fits it.

Second, some people have their roles with a little added effect, some dont, depending on nature.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

*Adding another 10 hours, so lynch or abstain. I'll even take 1 vote*


----------



## Glace (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I'm here! I'm here! Sorry, totally forgot to post here. 

Seems a lot of discussion has been going on. My role isn't really... based on my nature much. (Or so it seems) My ability really seems to stretch from my role. Just doesn't make much sense in my brain. :/


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I'll even take one lynch or abstain, so which'll it be?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I don't like the idea of abstain but there's not many people left and there are already 4 deaths. *Abstain* unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Lynching is more important than ever! The dead can still talk and get one night action, so there's no reason not to.

Since me being suspicious of those with hasty natures never stopped being a thing that existed, I'm voting for you, *Kirby-Chan.* Mostly so we don't abstain, but hey. Roleclaim, please! I hope my vote still counts...

My quirk was getting annoying, so I decided to drop it.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

*1 Abstain, 1 Kirby-Chan. So...it's a tie....i guess...*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

If I got lynch today, will I be able to use my night action?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Have you used your role yet? 

Oh, and mafia dont get this since if ones dead, another will take the place.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

double post.

Mai, arent you dead? You can still talk, but It'll be too easy for the others if you were allowed to lynch, so no lynching for you. =P


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*



Rizadon said:


> Have you used your role yet?
> 
> Oh, and mafia dont get this since if ones dead, another will take the place.


If you mean sending my night action last night then yes. 



Oh crap... I am screw.


----------



## Glace (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Uhm yeah guess I'm going with *Kirby-Chan*.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Oh right.

Oh, and if you looked at the post that got you ninja'd, you may or may not be safe

Edit:damned, now i'm ninja'd, and the votes are tied.


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Yeah, I'm dead. >( AND I DON'T LIKE TO BE REMINDED OF IT! ;_;

I had so much to live for...

Kirby! Who did you target last night?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

_I will see dead people in my sleep..._

I target Phantom last night.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Still a tie. C'mon, either Abstain or Lynch.


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*



Kirby-Chan said:


> _I will see dead people in my sleep..._
> 
> I target Phantom last night.


You will be seeing me?

0kay. What ab0ut 0n the first night?

(I supp0se this is all I did that night. I w0uld have d0ne s0mething relative t0 my interests, but I have l0st them since my death.)

T0 Rizad0n: I w0uld if I c0uld.

(This quirk became interesting again. I h0pe y0u are 0kay with it.)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I know...=(

If there were like 20 people, then yeah, but its too little for ghosts to vote.

People who arent ghosts, lynch or abstain


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Oh fuck it, I guess I reveal my role since I will get kill either tonight or the next day. I am a healer and I was planning to protect Ya ok. So yeah.

And what I mean seeing dead people in my sleep would be Kirby from _There Will Be Brawl_ killing the people in the gruesome way and the people have disturbing faces when they die. But the pictures are close enough to fit my meaning depending how you look. Am I the dude you are staring at? Because I am not the dude. I am a female blob.


----------



## Flora (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I'll vote for *Kirby-Chan, *because Mai sure as crap has a point; there's too many people dead for us to risk abstaining.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

I gave you guys a BUNCH of time, so thats 2 votes for Kirby. Sorry. =(

All the townies go up to the town square and decided to lynch *Kirby-chan*. Kirby squirms around, yelling " I have a useful role!!!! DONT LYNCH ME!!!" The townies dont listen, and so the nozzle go on Kirby's neck, choking her to death. The townies, upon inspection, discover a flask with a Potion, and a sheet of paper confirming she was Innocent. Beside the body is a note that was looked over. The note reads;

"Ha! You just lynched one of your fellow members. Just remember half of the town is now gone, with only 3 of you left. Prepare for ultimate hell!"

Another sheet of paper laid next to it, saying " 1+2-1+78+22-90-1."

A message from the mafia! they had to be on guard...or the townies would be dead...

*Kirby-Chan is dead. She was innocent.

24 hours for night actions!*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day One*

Sorry for the delay.

The townies awoke for not one death...but two! Laying in the middle was the body of *Chief Zackrai.* With further inspection, it was determined her was *Mafia.* However, a closer inspection was that something was felt on the body. It wasnt seen, but they knew something was there.

They check at the next body of *Phantom.* No signs showed how he died. Nothing was on him. It was just....dead. They realized they got rid of a mafia, but also a townie.

A note laid by the body of Phantom. "Fools. You have yet gotten rid of us. We still live. New Moon Mafia shall always live!! And Cresent Moon Innocents shall become dead. You may not realized this, but your leader is already dead!! This info is worthless to you now, so We shall kill you once again. >=)"

*Chief Zackai-Sizz Loir is dead. He was Mafia.
Phantom is dead. He was innocent.*

*24 Hours for Lynchings*


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I cann0t believe we didn't realize he was scum earlier. Nevertheless, last night I _did_ make him pay. 

New plan. We get lynching and kill the mafia. And we're d0ing this with r0leclaiming. If y0u d0 n0t roleclaim you will be lynched. There is n0 reas0n n0t t0 r0leclaim. If we d0 n0t get rid 0f the mafia this r0und, we are g0ing t0 l0se. 

KMew and RK-9: Y0u are n0t exempt fr0m r0leclaiming, and as inn0cents it w0uld be in y0ur best interests t0 help the t0wn and c0ntribute. Phant0m and Kirby-Chan, I expect y0u t0 haunt us as well. Wh0 were y0u and d0 y0u still have a night acti0n?

I am n0t sure wh0 t0 trust in this, h0nestly. Fl0wer D0ll and Glace seem t0 have the m0st suspici0us abilities, Fl0wer D0ll in particular. H0wever, Fl0wer D0ll seems t0 be the m0st inn0cent 0f the gr0up, despite Ya 0k actually r0leclaiming. Kirby-Chan had a p0kem0n wh0's ability was natural, y0u see, and mine was t0 s0 I c0ncluded that m0st likely every0ne wh0 wasn't lying had a natural ability. 

Rizad0n: Since Kirby-Chan was inn0cent, I d0 believe she was telling the truth ab0ut her claim. If s0, then her p0kem0n had that ability n0rmally. And acc0rding t0 y0u:



> First off, I pick pokemon that looks like it COULD have the ability, but doesnt. The only exception was kecleon, as i could not find another pokemon that fits it.
> 
> Second, some people have their roles with a little added effect, some dont, depending on nature.


Kecle0n pr0bably wasn't the 0nly excepti0n. D0 we all have n0rmal abilities 0r d0 s0me 0f us have different 0nes?

C0nfirmed, dead inn0cents: This is why we need y0u t0 p0st. Wh0 were y0u? Did y0ur p0kem0n get y0ur ability in the games?

Here is what happened last night, f0r the c0nfused: This, this, and then this.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Some have nomal abilities, some dont.


Get to lynching, living people.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*



Mai said:


> I cann0t believe we didn't realize he was scum earlier. Nevertheless, last night I _did_ make him pay.


\/\/|-|/-\-|- |)!|) >-()|_| [-\/[-|\| |)()


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

If that is a typing quirk f0r the RP, it is the m0st indecipherable 0ne I have ever seen. I vig-killed y0u, that's what I did. 0_0

I did l0ve Invader Zim, th0ugh. Until I died.


----------



## Glace (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Am I allowed to confirm my role in a word-for-word quote, Rizadon? Because if Ya ok is healer, then I think we found our last Mafia member.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

You may quote your PM, oh, and you do know that some people might fake their role...or will they. X3 I love messing with you guys.


----------



## Glace (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*



			
				Rizadon said:
			
		

> You are a Riolu, and your role is Inspector.
> 
> You are always the one to see who's who. Every night, you inspect a person to see what there role is, allignment, etc.
> 
> You win if the Innocents eliminate all the Mafia.


As it says, I am Inspector.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Living, eiher lynch or abstain, seeing only 2 votes will reach majority.


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

An inspect0r, as a ri0lu? With _prankster?_ 0_0 Wh0 did y0u inspect each night? 

_Als0, d0 n0t lynch yet._ We haven't heard fr0m Fl0wer D0ll, and I'd like t0 hear her claim.


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I'm bodygaurd


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

What p0kem0n, RK-9? Can y0u b0dyguard t0night? It w0uld be even m0re helpful if y0u qu0ted y0ur r0le PM.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Mai, why do you use 0 for o?I saw you used o in one of your posts. =\

So....you can either lynch or absain...just telling...


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Quilfish.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*



Mai said:


> If that is a typing quirk f0r the RP, it is the m0st indecipherable 0ne I have ever seen.


! |<|\|()\/\/. ! (()(_)]_|) |)() -|-]-[!$, |o(_)-|- ! (/-\|\| ]-[/-\|?|)]_>- |?[-/-\|) !-|- |\/|>-$[-|_]#. /-\|\||) !-|- -|-/-\|<[-$ |#()|?[-\/[-|? -|-() \/\/|?!-|-[-.

{I know. I would do this, but I can hardly read it myself. And it takes forever to write}



Mai said:


> What p0kem0n, RK-9? Can y0u b0dyguard t0night? It w0uld be even m0re helpful if y0u qu0ted y0ur r0le PM.


(/-\|\| |)[-/-\|) ()|\|[-$ (_)$[- -|-]-[[-!|? /-\(-|-!()|\|$?

{Can dead ones use their actions?}


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

only ones tat arent mafia, because if one's dead, the next in command kills.

plus, only the dead innocents can use it only once


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Which p0st? I sh0uld g0 c0rrect that. 

I am Aradia Megid0, that is why.

Sizz-L0ir: The mafia can't.

RK-9: Interesting. Did y0u ever use y0ur acti0n? If n0t, then y0u sh0uld pr0tect s0me0ne tonight. Depending 0n the claims, 0f c0urse. 

Glace, please back up y0ur claim as inspect0r and tell us wh0 y0u inspected. It has been an h0ur, and a real inspect0r w0uld n0t need that much time t0 remember wh0 they targeted.


----------



## Flora (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Okay, so you all know (or can find out a couple pages back) that I'm a quiet Pokemon with Anger Point. As you can see from the link, Anger Point maxes attack when the Pokemon with it is hit by a critical hit.

In Mafia-land, this translates to "if you get hit by the Mafia you get really pissed." Sound familiar?

Yup, I'm alien, folks.


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

It's down to one Mafia, Mr Alien, and inspector(?)

I want to see this go down to Mafia and Alien (
Mafia:..
 ALIEN: VOTE ME 
MAFIA: VOTE ME 
ALIEN: YEAH VOTE HIM
MAFIA: WAIT VOTE HIM
ALIEN:YEAH VOTE ME
MAFIA: NO ME
ALIEN: OKAY YOU
RIZ: TIMES UP
MAFIA: CRAP)


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Fl0wer D0ll: That's nice. H0wever, I d0ubt that y0u are really alien. 

L00king at this fr0m the 0utside, it w0uld actually be w0nderful f0r Fl0wer D0ll t0 claim alien if she is alien. After all, the t0wn w0uld be anxi0us f0r s0me0ne t0 lynch, and the mafia might be t00 hurried t0 think 0f what they are d0ing...

Mafia claiming alien is als0 smart, h0wever. If 0nly we knew whether t0 trust Glace, wh0 is n0w 0ffline...

Ya 0k claimed as healer, RK-9. Als0, d0 y0u 0r d0 y0u n0t have a night action left?


----------



## Glace (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I was on a camping trip for the first night and didn't send in an action. Last night I inspected Phantom and got Innocent.


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Glace: I d0 n0t think that is true. F0r 0ne thing, y0u never p0sted in the abscence sheet. N0r in the fwee thread (YAY FOR CAMP :D) 0r grr thread (G0DDAMNIT I HAVE T0 G0 T0 CAMP T0M0RR0W). I checked. Sec0ndly, acc0rding t0 y0ur first p0st:



> I'm here! I'm here! Sorry, totally forgot to post here.


Y0u "f0rg0t". Y0u were n0t at camp. Theref0re, y0u are mafia. Inspect0r is n0t very prankster-ish, really.

If Glace is n0t the last mafia, then RK-9 needs t0 b0dyguard Ya 0k and if p0ssible Ya 0k sh0uld heal herself. Ya 0k, it is y0ur resp0nsibility t0 get 0n immediately when the day phase changes t0 lynch Fl0wer D0ll. She gave up her claim t0 inn0cence when she called herself an alien.

If Ya 0k is the last mafia, well...

We l0se.

Inn0cents, it w0uld be helpful if m0re 0f y0u came in t0 actually v0ice _wh0 y0u think is mafia._ N0t just funny scenari0s.


----------



## Glace (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*



Mai said:


> Glace: I d0 n0t think that is true. F0r 0ne thing, y0u never p0sted in the abscence sheet. N0r in the fwee thread (YAY FOR CAMP :D) 0r grr thread (G0DDAMNIT I HAVE T0 G0 T0 CAMP T0M0RR0W). I checked.


And who says I have to? I didn't have much opinion on the trip, and I don't need to update on everything that goes on in my life.



> Sec0ndly, acc0rding t0 y0ur first p0st:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it unnatural to forget to post in an active Mafia game after three days of horrible crap? I should hope not.



> Theref0re, y0u are mafia. Inspect0r is n0t very prankster-ish, really.


Someone's quick to assume. Besides, I don't understand it either. Rizadon gave me my role, not me.


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

If y0u weren't able t0 get 0n f0r l0ng en0ugh t0 p0st, then y0u c0uld have g0tten DQed. The fwee and grr thread weren't that imp0rtant.

What I meant is that if y0u were at camp then it w0uld be better t0 say s0. 

Every0ne did have 0dd m0ves, but h0nestly ri0lu d0es n0t make sense. And 0n y0u n0t making up y0ur r0le, I'm 0perating under the assumpti0n that if y0u were mafia y0u w0uld. 0_0

If every0ne here gains their ability in s0me way, then Ya 0k is mafia and Glace is inn0cent. If every0ne here is telling the truth ab0ut their p0kem0n, then here is a list 0f wh0se p0kem0n have their ability legally.

Seri: Unkn0wn
RK-9: Legal
Mai: Legal
KMew: Unkn0wn
Phant0m: Unkn0wn
Ya 0k: Illegal
Zackrai: Unkn0wn, illegal
Fl0wer D0ll: Unkn0wn
Glace: Legal
Kirby-Chan: Legal

If Zackrai was telling the truth 0f his ability being illegal, then s0 far the 0nly 0nes with illegal abilities are mafia. Which w0uld put Glace as inn0cent and Ya 0k as mafia. S0 we need KMew and Phant0m t0 c0me 0nline. It d0es n0t matter what Fl0wer D0ll 0r Seri will say, as Seri is mafia and Fl0wer D0ll is either alien 0r the same. Neither 0f which are helpful t0 the t0wn.

0nce again, d0 n0t v0te.


----------



## Flora (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Mine's legal, if that helps any. Probably won't, but still *shrugs*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I AM NOT A MAN! *CHECKS* NOPE I AM NOT A MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Mai (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

Phant0m, is y0ur ability legal 0n y0ur p0kem0n? What is y0ur p0kem0n, and what was y0ur r0le?


----------



## Glace (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I was actually going to point that out, Phantom. :P


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

! (]-[()$[- |\/|()%![- /-\|\||) (_>()-|- $]-[!]#-|-|?>-. \/\/(_)-|-.

{I chose moxie and got shiftry. Wut.}

()]-[, /-\|\||) \/\/]-[/-\-|- [-%/-\(-|-]_>- |\/|/-\|)[- >-()(_) \/\//-\|\|-|- -|-() |<!]_]_ |\/|[-, |\/|/-\!?

{Oh, and what exactly made you want to kill me, Mai?}


----------



## Mai (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I cann0t trust that, Chief Zackrai. Mafia mafia lying mafia.

I killed y0u because y0u were mafia because y0u were inactive. I remembered 0ne 0f my previ0us games with y0u where y0u were inactive and mafia (I was 0n y0ur team) and c0ncluded y0u were m0st likely sh0wcasing that sere0type again. I th0ught that y0u were guilty and I was right.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*



RK-9 said:


> It's down to one Mafia, Mr Alien, and inspector(?)
> 
> I want to see this go down to Mafia and Alien (
> Mafia:..
> ...


to add onto that;

RIZ:WAIT...ANOTHER FIVE MINUTES
MAFIA:YAY!
RIZ:NOPE, TIMES UP
MAFIA:DAMN!
ALIEN:SORRY, WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT?
RIZ:WAIT, 3 MORE HOURS
ALIEN:VOTE ME!
MAFIA:*WAITING FOR THE LAST SECOND* VOTE EM!
RIZ:GAME OVER
ALIEN:GODDAMMIT!
RIZ: I'M A BEUTIFUL BUTTERFLY!!!!


I am a butterfree now. XD

So...lynch or abstain?


----------



## Flora (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I vote to lynch *Glace;* his claim on inspector is fairly suspicious for me


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Two*

I think the times over. 

The last two brought *Glace* up to the stadium of the middle of the town. Rizadon came out, telling her "The people have spoken. Glace shall be lynched."

Glace squirmed and squirmed, saying "...I guess if the innocents dont believe me....then this is my fate. However....I am innocent."

Again, no one listens to reason. Rizadon gets out and gets a Pistol.

"I'm sorry lassie, but it has come to this. Live long and propane."

Rizadon shoots Glace, and an inspection shows that Glace was an *Innocent,* who had a magnifyd glass, as well as an inspector hat.

There they were, one innocent, one Mafia. Defeat might seem certain...but who knows?

*Glace is dead. He was Innocent.

24 hour for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Three, The Final Two*

Well......The night is over....i guess...

The two awoke to something that hasnt happened since the begining, the two were still left! No kills! The two looked at each other...they knew what the other was thinking....

*No one was killed, and since this might just be useless, 24 hours for lynching. I want to see how you will react.*


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Three, The Final Two*

*Flower Doll*



> You are a Shedinja, and your role is alien.
> 
> Being an almost invincable bug ghost will get you everywhere! Since you only get hit by super effective moves, when you are in dormat form, if you get hit at night, you will be activated. If you are activated and lynched, then you blow everyone up and you win.
> 
> *You can get lynched in dormat form and you can die when getting hit at night twice.


Remember when I said I was healer? I lied. This is why I know you're mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Three, The Final Two*

Ok, since its obvious, i'm using RNG to determine who to lynch.

Ya ok is 1

Flower Doll is 2


..........1 is lynched...sorry Ya ok...

Description in next post


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: New Moon Pokemon Mafia Day Three, The Final Two*

The Random Number Gods determine that Ya Ok should be lynched.

Ya Ok has a surprised expression! Flower doll walks up to him, and she's holding a knife right at Ya Ok's neck.

"It's too bad you had to lose. Its too bad that I lost my others...however, i was the Don...Even more....I realized that the Don is DARKRAI! And you know what else? I lied when the Leader was dead. YOU are the leader Ya Ok. You are Cresselia. You never even knew it! I suppose that's how the game works. The leaders are neck and neck. Or should I say knife and neck. And plus, I know you were never activated. For you see, if you were activated any night, then no one would be killed. Unless Mai told who she vig killed, which she did. Too sad she guessed right. And too bad that our terrorist died, since he accidentally got one of the mafia. However, you shall be dead now. Bon voyage, Cresselia."

With that, she cut's Ya Ok's throat....and Mafia win.


GAME OVER

*Ya Ok is dead, he was Alien.
Flower Doll Wins, she was the Don.*

The death queeu soon, as soon as i get it organized

Oh, guys, do you think i should make a sequal, but this time with more members?


----------



## Flora (Jun 29, 2011)

> You are a Mankey, and your role is Mafia Don
> 
> You are the boss of the organization. You have full say on every kill.  But since your so quiet, there is a 15% chance that your acion is  accidentaly ignore and the next in command will make the kill.
> 
> You win if the Mafia kill all the Innocents.


'Ello, all! I was a quiet Mankey with my Anger Point, which I actually picked in an attempt to get alien! Oh, the irony. (also, remember to fear the quiet ones; they may try to kill you all in the middle of the night

Anger Point raises attack to the max if the Pokemon in question is hit with a critical, which is why I roleclaimed as Alien; I figured it was fairly believable. Didn't expect Ya ok to be alien, though (expecting her to be Bulletproof, actually); oh well.

Rizadon, _definitely _make a sequel! This was fun!

(In addition to the death queue, could you post up everyone's role PMs, especially the ones with added conditions? The curiosity is killing me!)


----------



## Mai (Jun 29, 2011)

If Ya 0k was lynched, shouldn't she have w0n? Being alien and all?

EDIT: That makes sense, Fl0wer D0ll. I had a feeling you were mafia, but claiming alien also might've worked. Either way I really c0uldn't d0 anything, th0ugh.

I l0ved the gh0st posting, pers0nally. It was fun.

This is a d00med timeline.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

but  Flower doll never tried to kill him, therefore, he was never activated.

i'll post the roles in a minute


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ya Ok*
You are a Shedinja, and your role is alien.

Being an almost invincable bug ghost will get you everywhere! Since you only get hit by super effective moves, when you are in dormat form, if you get hit at night, you will be activated. If you are activated and lynched, then you blow everyone up and you win.

*You can get lynched in dormat form and you can die when getting hit at night twice.

You win if you are the last one standing.

*Mai*
You are a Kecleon, and your role is Vigilente.

You are stealthy, able to change your colors, however, you are quirky, and your stats arent raised. (See Serebii) However, thanks to your ability to hide and change to, well, anything, no one will see you as you target someone to kill, to help the innocents. However, since your stats are raised by your nature, there is a 40% chance that the target will stay alive, (if it wasnt a dormat alien) and there is a 35% chance that the target wil collapse to the ground on the next day. When you kill a target, all thats left in the scene are invisible scales.

You win if the Innocents eliminate all the Mafia. 


*KMew*

You are a Scizor, and your role is Terrorist.

Your job is to create a bomb or grenade on night zero. A bomb just bombs you (since your so brave you'll also take the bomb attack XD) and a person you pick, however, a grenade will blow up you two plus a random person. However, that person may or may not be a mafia. You don't know who's Mafia, and the mafia dont know your the terrorist. However, you still need to keep the Mafia alive.



*Sizz-Lorr (Chief Zackrai)*

You are a Shiftry, and your role is Mafia Goon.

 A Mafia goon just loves to kill opponents, but cannot since the other higher ranks will. So you decide to kill at dawn, right before people wake up, and right after the mafia sleep, since your so jolly for killing. However, there is a 10% chance you'll be so jolly you'll miss the target.

You win if the Mafia kill all the Innocents.

*Flower Doll*
You are a Mankey, and your role is Mafia Don

You are the boss of the organization. You have full say on every kill. But since your so quiet, there is a 15% chance that your acion is accidentaly ignore and the next in command will make the kill.

You win if the Mafia kill all the Innocents. 



Ok, so i could only find 6 out of ten of the roles, so if you could post your role if its not o  here, that'll be good.


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I never got activated. I'm disappointed >:C

But still, congratulations to Flower Doll. Until you claimed alien, I didn't suspect you would be mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, so i forgot to make a death quee, but i remember most of what happened. if there are any mistakes please notify me.

Night 0;
KMew makes a grenade, killing Mai and him, also Seritinajii on accident.
Flower Doll kills RK-9
Kirby-Chan heals Phantom

Day 1;
Four bodies found, Lynches Kirby-Chan

Night 1;
Flower Doll Kills Phantom
Mai Ghost Vig Kills Sizz-Lorr

Day 2;
2 bodies found, lynches Glace

Night 3;
No Mafia Kill
No activation
A fucking boring night

Day 3;
No bodies found, RNG determined that Ya Ok would die.
Revealed that the alien is the innocent Leader Cresselia, and Mafia don is Darkrai.
Both of which did not know they were Cresselia or Darkrai till the end.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you want me to make the sequal now? I'll add a few more people, so it'll b a little bit more fun.

But this time, i think it'll be instead of new moon, maybe White Flame Innocents and Black Bolt Mafia.

i'll make the sequal  now.


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Rizadon said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry lassie, but it has come to this. Live long and propane."


lol, I just noticed this.

Also this has been bothering me a little: When Kirby-Chan was about to be lynched I asked you what would happen if there was a tie via PM, and you said that if there was a tie the last person who died would get to vote... ?


----------



## Mai (Jun 29, 2011)

That's normal. What's odd about it?

Also, I see no reason for the White Flame and Black Bolt. There's no real need to have a good story in a mafia game (to me), but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2011)

I said the last person who died would vote IF EVERYONE ELSE ALREADY VOTED!

Oh, and sign ups for the sequel are open


----------



## Darumaka (Jun 29, 2011)

I was just a little confused. Sorry :x


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 29, 2011)

I was suspect that Ya Ok might be mafia but I never knew that she would be an alien. great game though. I am going to sign up for the sequel now.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool, 8 people in the sequel already! I'll accept at the most 15...or more! thanks guys! X3


----------

